# 2-Face '64's SALE



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Models...

2 door Caprice - SOLD


















Euro Cutlass - $35.00

























Sealed Model Kits...

$20.00 includes shipping...

















L.S. Clips 
Unplated - $20 Plated -$25.00









Billet Grills for Chevy-1500 trucks - $5.00 a set


















Rims - $10.00









Cadillac Engine- $7.50


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Euro Cutlass - $35.00

























Sealed Model Kits...

$20.00 includes shipping...



















ARE THE PRICE'S FOR EACH OR FOR WHATS PICTURED ?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2008, 02:16 PM~12105470
> *Euro Cutlass - $35.00
> 
> 
> ...


Prices for each.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Tools - $5.00 Rims - $5.00









Hardlines for models - $2.50

















Boot - $5.00









Skirt - $5.00









Speakers - $5.00









Speakers - $5.00









Speakers - $5.00


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Lowrider Bike from Riviera model kit - $5.00


















Bullet end caps- $5.00









Center Console - $5.00


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't think I can ship these
Local sale only will deliver in hialeah area

Candy Paint - $10.00, Flake - $5.00, Pearl - $5.00









GOLD PEARL SOLD


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Sealed Rattle can - $5.00


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any builts for sale


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 9 2008, 02:59 PM~12105652
> *any builts for sale
> *


I have some diecasts i could sell you


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i dont like diecast


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 9 2008, 03:51 PM~12105618
> *I don't think I can ship these
> Local sale only will deliver in hialeah area
> 
> ...


IF YOU PUT TAPE AROUND THE LIDS AND PLACE THEM IN A SANDWICH BAG THEN PACKED WELL WITH PEANUTS OR NEWSPAPER BRO YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SHIPPING ! 

I USE TO GET AT OF BLACKED GOLD SHIP FROM TEXAS TO MO WITH NO PROBLEMS ! JUST DONT SAY ITS PAINT AT THE POST OFFICE ! :biggrin: 

HOPE THAT HELPS TO SALE ! 

GOOD PRICES ON THEM CUTTIES .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

want one of them cuttys but why does the plastic look like that ? Not too familiar with resin so....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo if i was you i would hold on to that lemo for a while
it will increase in value and you can use the money for a rainy day
but its your kit do with it as you want


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12107375
> *want one of them cuttys but why does the plastic look like that ? Not too familiar with resin so....
> *


from my experience with resin i have noticed that when that happens the ration of the resin mix is not portioned right. but again thats just from my experiences. gud luck on the sale homie.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, is that johan caddy promo the one you bought like 10 years ago? lol
If it is, I can't believe you still have that. I remember when you got it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 9 2008, 02:51 PM~12105618
> *I don't think I can ship these
> Local sale only will deliver in hialeah area
> 
> ...


Pm me pics of the promo cadillac from the side..., i am interested.


thanks,
mike


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 9 2008, 10:18 PM~12109073
> *Wow, is that johan caddy promo the one you bought like 10 years ago? lol
> If it is, I can't believe you still have that. I remember when you got it.
> *


Yeah it's the same 1, That was a long time ago...LoL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 10 2008, 12:27 AM~12109199
> *Yeah it's the same 1, That was a long time ago...LoL
> *



Shit, still in great condition too....



What's up with them hardlines? lol I'll buy em for $2.50


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12109248
> *Shit, still in great condition too....
> What's up with them hardlines? lol I'll buy em for $2.50
> *


If your serious I will take them to your house...
R you sure you don't want anything else?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2008, 10:19 PM~12109093
> *Pm me pics of the promo cadillac from the side..., i am interested.
> thanks,
> mike
> *



is the windshield pillar apart from the body, or do the pics just look like that??


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2008, 10:19 PM~12109093
> *Pm me pics of the promo cadillac from the side..., i am interested.
> thanks,
> mike
> *


The doors, hood, trunk and the whole front clip have been cut already, I was going radical on this one.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 07:54 PM~12107468
> *yo if i was you i would hold on to that lemo for a while
> it will increase in value and you can use the money for a rainy day
> but its your kit do with it as you want
> *



Your right I decided to keep the Caddy Limo. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 9 2008, 02:12 PM~12105453
> *Models...
> 
> 1978 Johan coupe deville promo - $45.00
> ...


....sold :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 10 2008, 12:33 AM~12109270
> *If your serious I will take them to your house...
> R you sure you don't want anything else?
> *


Yeah I'm serious. I would like the 2 door box but I don't got money for that right now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 9 2008, 03:45 PM~12107375
> *want one of them cuttys but why does the plastic look like that ? Not too familiar with resin so....
> *


just needs to be cleaned and prepped


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12107375
> *want one of them cuttys but why does the plastic look like that ? Not too familiar with resin so....
> *


it was the resin that i bought from the company,,i took a sample to them but they said it was good its just the way it settled but that wont affect anything,,they can be cut ,glued, painted with out any problems  
good price too


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2008, 10:12 PM~12109635
> *it was the resin that i bought from the company,,i took a sample to them but they said it was good its just the way it settled but that wont affect anything,,they can be cut ,glued, painted with out any problems
> good price too
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn ivan u still got this stuff/?! shit i want that 2dr box. anyone interested in buyin something from him. ive known him since i was like 10. he does take REALLY good care of his shit!! 

p.s. ivan where are the old bigkid kits?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 10 2008, 09:40 AM~12111037
> *damn ivan u still got this stuff/?! shit i want that 2dr box. anyone interested in buyin something from him. ive known him since i was like 10. he does take REALLY good care of his shit!!
> 
> p.s. ivan where are the old bigkid kits?
> *



:0


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 10 2008, 07:40 AM~12111037
> *damn ivan u still got this stuff/?! shit i want that 2dr box. anyone interested in buyin something from him. ive known him since i was like 10. he does take REALLY good care of his shit!!
> 
> p.s. ivan where are the old bigkid kits?
> *


Wtf is an old bigkid kit? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

how many of those clear displays ya got? if ya got a few, hit me with a price on 4 shipped to 70520 if ya got em.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Nov 10 2008, 07:09 PM~12116699
> *how many of those clear displays ya got? if ya got a few, hit me with a price on 4 shipped to 70520 if ya got em.
> *


I only have those 2. Do you want them?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 10 2008, 05:21 PM~12116176
> *Wtf is an old bigkid kit? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


(old) bigkid enterprise (plated) kits...remember lol


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 08:35 AM~12122453
> *(old) bigkid enterprise (plated) kits...remember lol
> *


I think my mom threw them away, when I moved out of the house. There's alot of shit I can't find. 

I know I sold one The all gold kit for the lowrider 70 monte carlo a couple years back.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 11 2008, 07:46 AM~12122502
> *I think my mom threw them away, when I moved out of the house. There's alot of shit I can't find.
> 
> I know I sold one The all gold kit for the lowrider 70 monte carlo a couple years back.
> *


damn


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 11 2008, 10:46 AM~12122502
> *I think my mom threw them away, when I moved out of the house. There's alot of shit I can't find.
> 
> I know I sold one The all gold kit for the lowrider 70 monte carlo a couple years back.
> *



I know alex got one for a 59 I think he got it from you along time ago, and I know he had a 70 monte carlo one too.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 11 2008, 02:03 PM~12125567
> *I know alex got one for a 59 I think he got it from you along time ago, and I know he had a 70 monte carlo one too.
> *


Alex that lives by your old house. (your right) I think I sold him the 59 kit to.
Damn im gonna have to hunt him down. He does landscaping now I think.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

2 door Box $40.00


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

I take it then........Then. you ship this one to germany pm.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 12 2008, 11:35 AM~12134852
> *I take it then........Then. you ship this one to germany pm.... :biggrin:
> *


what do you want? what is your zip code?


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll trade you something for that box! lol


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS 4SALE?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 09:20 PM~12248823
> *WHATS 4SALE?
> *


X 2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got my pm ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2008, 09:45 AM~12252938
> *got my pm ?
> *


X 2


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 03:44 PM~12158265
> *I'll trade you something for that box! lol
> *


Sorry no trades, I would keep it but I have no time to build anymore im always working...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2008, 10:55 PM~12109486
> *....sold  :biggrin:
> *


Still awaiting payment...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

it on its way buddy! got out late but its comming!!  

remember its comming from canada


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2008, 12:56 PM~12275234
> *it on its way buddy! got out late but its comming!!
> 
> remember its comming from canada
> *



Just making sure, thanks for the quick reply. Since you told me almost three weeks ago, I thought you didn't want it anymore, or worse case scenario it got lost in the mail...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2008, 10:45 AM~12252938
> *got my pm ?
> *


Pm sent Jay...let me know I will deliver as soon as you reply.


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

T.T.T.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Trying to get rid of this to:

Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...










Outdoor Pic Front & Back

















14x6 Stamp on inner hub









Both Stamps


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 13 2008, 07:29 PM~12422503
> *Trying to get rid of this to:
> 
> Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...
> ...


how much shipped to Kansas city,mo 64146??


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 13 2008, 08:51 PM~12423467
> *how much shipped to Kansas city,mo 64146??
> *


I'll pm you tomorrow with the shipping quote


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 14 2008, 11:34 AM~12426239
> *I'll pm you tomorrow with the shipping quote
> *


kool keep me posted


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 15 2008, 09:02 PM~12438123
> *kool keep me posted
> *



PM Sent


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 13 2008, 06:29 PM~12422503
> *Trying to get rid of this to:
> 
> Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...
> ...


*SOLD*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

get the MO yet?

mails been hella hella slow.

if not, lmk when you do.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 09:56 PM~12512239
> *get the MO yet?
> 
> mails been hella hella slow.
> ...


No still haven't received payment, since early November when you said you sent it out.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 1 2009, 11:58 AM~12576761
> *No still haven't received payment, since early November when you said you sent it out.
> *


Ill go to the post office and see whats up , I have the recipt here. Ill get at you and let you know whats up.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

if you have someone else that wants the Model, please sell it and when my M.O does arrive, just send it back.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2009, 02:14 PM~12577295
> *if you have someone else that wants the Model, please sell it and when my M.O does arrive, just send it back.
> 
> 
> ...



Go ask @ the post office the MO still hasn't gotten here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 10 2009, 09:58 AM~12661399
> *Go ask @ the post office the MO still hasn't gotten here.
> *


post office told me it must be MIA for 90 days before it can be conscidered missing, they will not do anything about it for 90 days.

I sent one to rollinoldskool at the same time , he hasnt gotten his either. but the one i sent to IBUILDMYOWN 2 weeks after I sent out your guys`, he got last week.

Ive got the recipt (shown above) I honestly dont know what to tell you. Like I said earlier, im not out to scam you, I have no intentions of anything like that what so ever, as you can see I showed the recipt so its legit. If you have someone else interested, then sell it to them. If in the meantime my MO shows up (but im becoming doubtful) then just send it back.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2009, 11:59 AM~12661757
> *post office told me it must be MIA for 90 days before it can be conscidered missing, they will not do anything about it for 90 days.
> 
> I sent one to rollinoldskool at the same time , he hasnt gotten his either. but the one i sent to IBUILDMYOWN  2 weeks after I sent out your guys`, he got last week.
> ...


yes i got mine as he said post office just took there sweet ass time if he said it has been sent.i would take his word. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

64 IMPALA FULL PASSENGER DOOR SHELL $400 O.B.O DELIVERED TO YOUR DOOR IN DADE OR BROWARD


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Euro Cutlass - $30.00 EACH- SHIPPED


----------



## cobbs08 (Oct 12, 2008)

i am interested in the wire wheels, the cutlass, the bullet caps if you still had them for sale. thanks


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobbs08_@Feb 17 2009, 02:09 PM~13029472
> *i am interested in the wire wheels, the cutlass, the bullet caps if you still had them for sale. thanks
> *


Yeah everything is still for sale...


----------



## cobbs08 (Oct 12, 2008)

how do you want me to send you the money, just let me know. thanks


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobbs08_@Feb 17 2009, 06:25 PM~13031834
> *how do you want me to send you the money, just let me know. thanks
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

T.T.T.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do u know who made the cuttys u have


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im going to assume that the MO never showed up?
I checked with the post office and was told that it was either cashed or cancelled.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 23 2009, 01:19 AM~13083115
> *im going to assume that the MO never showed up?
> I checked with the post office and was told that it was either cashed or cancelled.
> *


It never showed up, I've been telling you the same thing since November. The post office knows exactly if it was cashed or cancelled. Did you try calling the number from your receipt part of the money order; and put in the serial#, that should let you know exactly what happened.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 16 2009, 02:46 PM~13018689
> *Euro Cutlass - $30.00 EACH- SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


How Much For A Cutlass? Let Me Knw Am Willing To Buy Cash Ready PM ME


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 12:00 AM~13359039
> *How Much For A Cutlass? Let Me Knw Am Willing To Buy Cash Ready PM ME
> *


$30.00 each


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 9 2008, 02:12 PM~12105453
> *Models...
> 
> 2 door Caprice - $40.00
> ...


nice


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you still have this?Cadillac Engine- $7.50 if so could you pm me info fore payment?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Mar 24 2009, 02:51 AM~13371372
> *Do you still have this?Cadillac Engine- $7.50 if so could you pm me info fore payment?
> *


PM sent...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

to u still have the wires and johan caddy pm me


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 Yo you still got that Lowrider Bike from Riviera model kit - $5.00 ,if so,I'll take it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 30 2009, 12:53 AM~13428966
> *:0 Yo you still got that Lowrider Bike from Riviera model kit - $5.00 ,if so,I'll take it!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah still got it...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 29 2009, 11:47 AM~13422672
> *to u still have the  wires and johan caddy pm me
> *


Pm sent...


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Wats The Happs You Wana Do Business Or Wat :uh:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

do u still have the cutlass?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT YOU GOT LEFT??????????


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

yo i might want one of them cuttys hit me up with a pm


----------

